

Paleo's problem with racism and sexism - aaxe
http://urbanantonio.com/paleo-racism/

======
mga226
Genuinely interested in people's opinions:

1\. Is this (a) an ad hominem attack on paleo's scientific legitimacy, or (b)
an attempt to save the paleo community from the damaging effects of
association with misogyny and racism?

2\. Is the author claiming that a paleo lifestyle is intrinsically bigoted, or
that some paleos are bigots?

Separately, I'm not sure I understand the "cultural appropriation" aspect that
constitutes the entirety of the racism charge, can anyone clarify this for me?

